# HPA Motorsports - Up To $200.00 Rebate on KW Coilovers July 1st - July 31st



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Motorsports, *the original distributor of KW Suspensions within North America*, is pleased to offer an amazing *mail-in-rebate offer* from KW on their renown high performance coilover kits.










As shown in the graphic above, *During the month of July* consumers may redeem, with a valid purchase, the following mail in rebate amounts:

*V1 Coilovers* - *$100*
*V2 Coilovers* - *$125*
*V3 Coilovers* - *$150*
*Clubsport Coilovers* - *$175*
*DDC Coilovers* - *$200*

These mail-in-rebates are in addition to HPA’s everyday low prices on KW Coilovers. 

IM or *e-mail me* directly for a quote on KW to your destination.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!

I am off to NJ for the annual Waterfest pilgrimage...to assist and support our two HPA Dealers on the east coast, *Linden VW* and *Excelerate Performance*.

If you are headed to Waterfest this year, come by the Linden VW booth and say hello. There are many show specials to be had, including those shown in our Summer Savings Event.

Linden is also well stocked on many HPA goodies, including our new *Quad Pack Exhaust* for the Golf R.

And of course...as the original distributor for KW Suspensions in North America, we will be offering the absolute best pricing at the show on all *KW*, *ST*, and our own *SHS* Coilovers.

Can't make it to the show? IM or e-mail me and I will do my best to help you out with a show sale price on any of our products.

See you there! :beer:


----------

